# Re-using a factory handle?



## esoo (Nov 18, 2020)

So I'm working on refinishing my Kono FM and the damn handle is in the way.

I know I can heat the blade up somewhat and then knock the handle off, but how hard is it to reattach? 

I know that it's going to have glue left in it, and not sure how to deal with that before reattaching. I'd prefer to do a beeswax install as it give more margin to fix errors (and done it before), but I could probably do a hot glue install.


----------



## inferno (Nov 18, 2020)

if you can bang it off with wood without it cracking, you can reuse it. 
i prefer epoxy but thats just me. worst case hot glue.


----------



## esoo (Nov 18, 2020)

I've removed a Kono handle before without issue - heat it in a 170F oven for a bit and then knock it off.

My concern is what is left in the handle before reattaching.


----------



## inferno (Nov 18, 2020)

just ram it in there a few times.


----------



## Bensbites (Nov 18, 2020)

I have rehandles a few Konos. Most of them, not all, have used hot melt glue or something similar to hold the blade in. The last several I placed the knife in a large plastic bag, food saver or ziplock, and placed that in boiling water for 10 min. The handle slid off effortlessly.


----------



## birdsfan (Nov 18, 2020)

I have dealt with a similar situation, trying to reattach a handle that had glue residue in it. The glue residue prevented the tang from fully inserting into the tang slot. So....I lined the toaster oven with a little foil then put the handle in the oven on top of the foil. (to catch any glue seepage). I put on a pair of heavy leather gloves, took the handle out hot, and did a normal hot glue install. 

Note: if you tape up your handle and tang to prevent a hot glue mess, as I do, then put the tape on before putting it in the oven. The heated masking tape leaves a residue so be prepared to use Goo-Gone to clean it up.


----------



## esoo (Nov 18, 2020)

birdsfan said:


> I have dealt with a similar situation, trying to reattach a handle that had glue residue in it. The glue residue prevented the tang from fully inserting into the tang slot. So....I lined the toaster oven with a little foil then put the handle in the oven on top of the foil. (to catch any glue seepage). I put on a pair of heavy leather gloves, took the handle out hot, and did a normal hot glue install.
> 
> Note: if you tape up your handle and tang to prevent a hot glue mess, as I do, then put the tape on before putting it in the oven. The heated masking tape leaves a residue so be prepared to use Goo-Gone to clean it up.



What temp were you using?


----------



## birdsfan (Nov 18, 2020)

I used 200 F. In fact, as I recall, I think I stuck just the tang into the toaster oven too, and let the blade stick out.


----------



## Bensbites (Nov 18, 2020)

birdsfan said:


> I used 200 F. In fact, as I recall, I think I stuck just the tang into the toaster oven too, and let the blade stick out.


Depending on the glue, I run a beater knife down the tang and scrape it off.


----------



## DHunter86 (Nov 19, 2020)

If you happen to have a small chisel, needle file or a shirabiki wood working knife, that works as well to clean up the glue inside the handle.


----------



## Johanshi (Dec 7, 2020)

Try this one, it is very useful when cleaning out old handles or new ones as well for glue residues.
Just press it in and gently pull out all old glue residues, can also be useful if you need to modify the inside ot he handle to fit a wider blade.


----------

